# Veilside 350z



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just got this ready for export.....

(its sold pretty much)

may remember it from a certain film 

oh and its twin turbo


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Were there many of these made matty? I believe I saw one for sale at one of the grey importers in Malaysia. =)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id say its a copy,

i dont know how many were made but all the F&F3 cars were shipped back from LA to Newera Japan

its just come back from Veilside to us after having a few bits tweaked

will end up in Europe with the Top Secret 350z


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I see, it looked pretty genuine. It was signed too, on the wing blade. I'll try to get some pictures if possible. =)


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Donkey Kong?

Or more like the movie in which drifting was Massacred!

Good to see this car up for sale, hopefully someone can do something useful with it...

Like maybe give it a new paintjob that's less "Hot Wheels 1999 New Car Collection!".


----------



## az786 (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

JDMGTR said:


> Donkey Kong?
> 
> Or more like the movie in which drifting was Massacred!
> 
> ...



or burn it? :squintdan


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Rain said:


> or burn it? :squintdan


Nah, can't be to hard on the car I guess.

It was in a movie about an RB26DETT powered Mustang... so we have to give it respect right?

Oh wait, that's right. RB26DETT's never came in Mustang's...

To get back on topic, the car in question is a nicely done up car, and it looks like it has a good bodykit fit on it, as well as a nicely done assortment of parts. However, the fact that it's utter VISUAL hideous-ness was seen in the worst movie of all time need to be addressed, and the car definitely needs to be resprayed. Maybe in black. Or see-thru. 

And even though I said the bodykit was well put on, I prefer straight to the bones JDM'ness, so at least consider taking it off and putting some genuine S-Tune parts on it...

(Sorry if this was the most contradicting post ever made - Had a little to much Corona at the Christmas Party tonight!)


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Here are some pictures I found of the one here in Malaysia. It's in East Malaysia, Kota Kinabalu and apparently brought in from Japan by a local grey importer.

Is this a replica? What's with the autographs on the wing blade?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rain said:


> or burn it? :squintdan


Your to kind, i would just push it off a cliff, it looks kack.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats a kit to ruin the car, would be good to remove snow in the winter hehe


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I personally hated the 350Z until I saw it with the Veilside kit. To me, the wing is well-executed, and the arches give me a bit of a Hakosuka feel. To be honest, if I built a 350Z, it would have that kit, it would be fully matte black, and it would be twin-turbo with AWD (ATTESA can be added from the G35X, the conversion has already been done a couple times in the States)


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is one that Global Auto sold, I think it had 400bhp, or something like that.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's another car that Global Auto sold, this one had 420bhp I think. I do like the shape of these cars, much nicer looking than a Porsche.















































bernmc has a nice one too, his is sliver I think.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I like the shape of the 350Z to consider building one every now and then. But it would be an intense, LONG project:

-adapting the car to AWD from G35x drivetrain bits
-a sleeved short block because the stock block can't take much boost (it's aluminum)
-at that point, the real work can begin....starting with buying big-dollar turbos and plumbing
-and of course, at the end, the Veilside kit that doesn't seem to be popular.

If I had $200,000 to blow though (and I was fully satisfied with my R32 - I foresee a phase three with a 3 liter kit, 6 speed sequential and twin topmounts), I'd build an 800bhp AWD 350Z.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

DarkChild said:


> Were there many of these made matty? I believe I saw one for sale at one of the grey importers in Malaysia. =)


most movie cars have at least four or so duplicates on hand for shooting, especially "star" cars. In the first F&F movie, they wanted to put the R33 GT-R in a more leading role, but couldn't because they could only get one car.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there is more than 1 of most of the F&F3 cars

Miguel will know more as his dealt with these more than i have

this is the last car to be sold though


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Where did that orange RX7 end up, Matty?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

any info on the 2 ladies that we sat in the R33 during the part in the film? thats what i'm after,lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Where did that orange RX7 end up, Matty?


we had the 2 originals 

one is heading to Oz , but is currently in storage in Tokyo and will be shipped next summer i think

the other went to the UK, to a collector earlier this year

was on the same boat as Robs 35


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahhh, I remember seeing one of the RX7's on the newera site ages ago, and the silver and purple flame striped R33.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

that one


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah that's the one Matty, it definately looks a hell of a lot more exotic than an RX7 normally does, that's for sure.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Yeah that's the one Matty, it definately looks a hell of a lot more exotic than an RX7 normally does, that's for sure.


from memory that one was stock engine the other one was mental


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the R33 I was on about http://www.neweraimports.com/soldcarDetails.jsp?carId=335 

For some reason I thought it had purple flames up the side. Mind you, I haven't seen the film in a long time. I might watch it later actually, not because of the two girls that were in this car though, honest :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah right that one, yeh that went to the UK, 

i sniffed the seat...they did sit in it ;-) only kidding....


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i sniffed the seat...they did sit in it ;-) only kidding....


LMFAO

Did you guys sell the RB26 powered Mustang too?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Boosted said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Did you guys sell the RB26 powered Mustang too?


i dont believe we took those back


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah ok, no worries. That was quite an interesting concept actually, most people normally shoehorn big V8 motors into other cars, it made a refreshing change to see a jap turbo motor being put into a Muscle Car. Though I bet the average ******* thought it was sacrilege :chuckle:

Goddam ricers............................ 

:chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I thought they had at least 4 or 5 of those 350Z "things" made for F&F3. I saw an interview on the telly at the time the movie was released, and there was a parking full of the same cars over and over again. The crashed silvia from the movie was parked there too, about 10 times to be exact


----------



## Craigieloon (Nov 12, 2008)

fecking horrid!!!!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool stuff matty,
Not my favorite, but better then standard

There are still two fortune kitted RX7s at Veilside in Nagoya, they also have one similar 350Z (thought without engine tune). 

Great stuff to not be ignored on the street:clap:

Chris


----------

